# Doodle is a young bird, 3 months, but his or her iris is clearly defined?



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello, all. I have another question about Doodle. I do not know about the Ino gene etc, but Doodle's Mom has red eyes and Doodle has kind of red eyes too, very subtle but you can see it. I was looking at Doodle the other day, trying to play a talking and bonding game. It went pretty well.. he still wants to fly away, he is calmer sometimes but he seems to begin to like jumping from the top of the large cage onto my finger. I noticed.. he has a clearly defined iris around the retina of his eyes!

Is this unusual for a young budgie/parakeet? Should I try to get a better picture of his eye?

And I have a couple birds that know exactly what millet is, and like when I put my hand in the cage with extended millet spray and angle it toward them so that they can chomp on it. Doodle still wants to perch on it like it's a tree branch. He or she doesn't know it is food yet. The other birds eat millet spray the moment they see another bird eating it.

Question is about the bird's cute eyes! He's only three months old!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So in the right lighting, even though I have recessive pieds who never lose the black "baby" eyes, you can still see an iris. There is a clearly defined iris even in younger birds, it's just that it is very dark and blends in with the pupil.


----------

